# New Owner with some questions



## mugennosora (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi everyone, I a new to HGVC and are excited for the program, the transaction are to be closed in a few weeks, I purchased the 5000 point a year 2 bedroom (i think it's gold) in tuscan villange FL.  

my question is, the point system is so vague, that i am not sure how to plan the vacation, i did spoke to my rep, she did say i have enough point but won't tell me how much point i need to complete my vacation until the transactions close.  so i am worry that i won't have enough points.

so i am hoping someone here has done the point many times can help me here.

so basically by feb 2010 i'll have my 5000 point and the bonus 10,000 point from making 6 payments

and i am planning a trip to Tokyo Japan and we wish to stay in conrad tokyo.
with that in mind. is 15000 points enough to cover 2 round trip flight tickets and 6 days of conrad hotel stay in tokyo??

and at 2011 it's my wedding, we want to use the 5000 point for honeymoon, is 5000 point enough for a 1 week stay plus flight tickets to hawaii, if not how many points would i most likely need to borrow from 2012?

I know in the end i could find out when i plan the trip, but i really want to hear some expert opinion here to put some reassurance feeling in my pocket, because i think the reps would just tell me it's fine until i actually needed to do something about it. so I like to make sure my investment end up costing me more and didn't do what i had hoped it to do.

Thanks everyone in advance.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 27, 2009)

If you are still within the rescission period - you should rescind.  You can buy the same exact thing on the resale market for less than 50%.  Rescinding is a legal way to cancel the contract and get all your money back.  In Florida the rescission period is 10 days.


----------



## JonathanIT (Sep 27, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> If you are still within the rescission period - you should rescind.  You can buy the same exact thing on the resale market for less than 50%.  Rescinding is a legal way to cancel the contract and get all your money back.  In Florida the rescission period is 10 days.


I agree with Denise, if you can, cancel this sale and buy the *exact* same thing for a fraction of what you paid on the resale market.


mugennosora said:


> is 15000 points enough to cover 2 round trip flight tickets and 6 days of conrad hotel stay in tokyo??


But as to your original question, 6 nights at the Conrad Tokyo is 175,000 HHonors points, which you can convert at a ratio of 25:1 from 7,000 of your HGVC Bonus Points.  So you will not need to use any of your "regular" 5,000 HGVC points from 2010.  You have plenty enough for the hotel stay.  

However, AFAIK, there is currently no program with either HGVC or HHonors to book airline tickets of any kind with points.  So you will have to cover airfare with cash or by other means.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 27, 2009)

Bonus (Extra) Points may be used for:
-- reservations during open season at affiliated resorts.
-- club partner perks, such as cruises.
-- RCI exchanges.
-- hotel reservations at Hilton's family of hotels.
-- credits toward MF's
-- conversion to HHonors points.
-- "from time to time," other options, such as airline, event & shopping certificates.
(Member's Guide, pg, 143)

How many points does a stay takes? You'll get a "Member's Guide" which explains how many points it takes to do anything in exquisite detail with spreadsheet-like charts. Generally, it depends on the time of year, size of unit and location of the resort. But you don't have to figure this out for yourself... the members' website has a reservation system that "tells" you how many points each attempted reservation requires.

As other posters have said, if you can, you should rescind and buy on the resale market, like on www.ebay.com.  But either way, understand this, HGVC is a great system -- very flexible and user friendly.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 27, 2009)

*You can always buy from the developer again but you will only have one opportunity to rescind.*

Do the math....

1) You can purchase 5,000 Annual HGVC Gold points for less than $7500 on the resale market. 

2) According to the latest Membership Guide, Bonus Points cannot be used to reserve accomodations during the Home Resort week or Club Reservation window. Bonus points cannot be transferred or assigned and cannot be borrowed or deposited into next year's account. 
For more details see page 143 of the Membership Guide for the rules regarding Bonus points usage - http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/

3) You can trade in your one time HGVC Bonus points for an airline certificate however you can't do that with your annual HGVC points. 
You can only convert your annual HGVC points for airline miles (not airline tickets) but the airline miles conversion rate is really not worth it. 

See this old 2008 thread for details - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70845 
I also did a google search and found an online HGVC Bonus Points Brochure  - https://www.hgvclub.com/hgvclub/pdf/CRP-MKT-0090BonusPoint.pdf. (NOTE: According to the brochure, roundtrip airfare from the US to Hawaii starts at 5,820 Bonus points/pp. I don't know how current the brochure is. Try calling the number listed on the 1st page of the brochure to see if they can help you with HGVC Bonus Points).

Good Luck and Welcome to TUG


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 27, 2009)

*one more thing...*

For more information about using HGVC points for hotel stays see post #3 in this thread 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58716


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's a previous thread that you might find helpful....

Differences between purchase via developer vs resale - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102560


----------



## mugennosora (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks guys for the reply, i am going to call the agent, unless she provide me enough extra points to get 2 tickets to japan, this transaction is over.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 27, 2009)

mugennosora said:


> thanks guys for the reply, i am going to call the agent, unless she provide me enough extra points to get 2 tickets to japan, this transaction is over.



IMHO, that's a rather short-sighted view.
After your flight to Japan is over, which would have cost you (or saved you) what, $2-3K... You'll be left with a TS for which you paid 2x the going freight.  Of course, until the time to rescind runs out, your "rep" will be sitting on pins + needles (figuratively).  So, hey, go for it.


----------



## mugennosora (Sep 28, 2009)

Just to update everyone, I spoked to the agent, she has adviced me that there is a new program called distinct advantage that would convert 2500 for 250 dollar worth of flight ticket, and also offered me additional 10000 point so i'll be able to get 2 $1000 round trip ticket to japan.  

so i guess the trip will work out.  anyone here has experience in booking a conrad with hhonor point and get better than a standard king room? was the room worth the 40k points?

thanks for all the replies


----------



## mugennosora (Sep 28, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> I agree with Denise, if you can, cancel this sale and buy the *exact* same thing for a fraction of what you paid on the resale market.
> 
> But as to your original question, 6 nights at the Conrad Tokyo is 175,000 HHonors points, which you can convert at a ratio of 25:1 from 7,000 of your HGVC Bonus Points.  So you will not need to use any of your "regular" 5,000 HGVC points from 2010.  You have plenty enough for the hotel stay.
> 
> However, AFAIK, there is currently no program with either HGVC or HHonors to book airline tickets of any kind with points.  So you will have to cover airfare with cash or by other means.



Hi i thought conrad is 40k points a night so shouldn't it be 240k points? how did you get to 175k for 6 night?


----------



## JonathanIT (Sep 28, 2009)

First, I do not know where you are from, where you made your purchase, or what you paid... but I would urge you to reconsider your purchase if you can still cancel your contract.  Think about the amount that you spent on this unit, and the amount that you could save by buying resale.  The difference is a lot more than airfare for two to Japan.


mugennosora said:


> Hi i thought conrad is 40k points a night so shouldn't it be 240k points? how did you get to 175k for 6 night?


For HHonors elite members that are Silver or above (Silver, Gold, or Diamond), there is an award available for catergory 6 hotels at 175K for 6 nights (the stay must be at least 6 nights, but can be extended up to 14).  The good news for you is that HGVC members are automitically granted permanent Silver HHonors status.


mugennosora said:


> anyone here has experience in booking a conrad with hhonor point and get better than a standard king room?


I have never stayed at the Conrad Tokyo, but I have been to other far east Conrads (like the Conrad Hong Kong, which was excellent).  Award stays can only be booked in the standard room catergory; upgrades can usually only be obtained with Gold or Diamond status with HHonors.  Diamond members are almost always granted an upgrade to Executive/Club level rooms.

Unfortunately there is no option with HHonors to book or upgrade to a higher category room with points.  Some properties will offer "paid" upgrades, but these vary by property and availability.  You should contact the Conrad Tokyo for specific information about this.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 28, 2009)

*Maybe this will help....*

Listing of resales prices for HGVC on International Drive (aka tuscan village) - click on this link


----------



## mugennosora (Sep 29, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> First, I do not know where you are from, where you made your purchase, or what you paid... but I would urge you to reconsider your purchase if you can still cancel your contract.  Think about the amount that you spent on this unit, and the amount that you could save by buying resale.  The difference is a lot more than airfare for two to Japan.
> 
> For HHonors elite members that are Silver or above (Silver, Gold, or Diamond), there is an award available for catergory 6 hotels at 175K for 6 nights (the stay must be at least 6 nights, but can be extended up to 14).  The good news for you is that HGVC members are automitically granted permanent Silver HHonors status.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback.  Honestly long term wise yeah i would probably spend about 10-15k more on this property, but for someone like me young/had a bankruptcy/and almost no credit, this was a good choice to build my credit (at 300 a month it was good price to get credit to build for a mortgage loan for the future), i am also looking at it as installments to my vacation, and because they were willing to give me so much credit, my engagement trip to japan is for sure upgraded and well worth it. as well as no more worries for the honey moon,  the bonus point basically is like saving me 2-3k for plane ticket. so if i paid it off fast after my wedding, i won't loose too much.  I don't have lump sum of 8000 to get something like that one ebay right now, so i am eating the cost of not having cash or credit.

for the conrad question
I am not HHonors elite though, they are just giving me silver, is that still qualify for the special? and when i book it do you think they'd give me upgrade when i book it through the phone? like if i told them it was for engagement or honeymoon trip.  just wondering because i heard sometimes it works with airlines...

when you stay in the conrad standard king it's high up or 10 below?


----------



## Karen G (Sep 29, 2009)

mugennosora said:


> for someone like me young/had a bankruptcy/and almost no credit, this was a good choice to build my credit (at 300 a month it was good price to get credit to build for a mortgage loan for the future)


 It is appalling that the salesperson has suckered you into buying a timeshare on an installment plan.  Your financial situation should make you one of the last people who should be buying a timeshare.  If you are still within the rescission period, I urge you to rescind and seriously get some sound financial advice. Put that $300/mo. payment into a savings account or an IRA.


----------



## agentvo (Sep 29, 2009)

You may want to verify this with the salesperson, but my understanding of financing your TS purchase through HGVC is that it is a private loan that does not show up as an installment loan on your credit report.  This was what was communicated to me by the sales person and QA manager when I attended a sales presentation.  So if you were looking for this as a means to rebuild your credit it may not work given that it will never show up on your credit report.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 29, 2009)

*Something to think about.....*



mugennosora said:


> Thanks for the feedback.  Honestly long term wise yeah i would probably spend about 10-15k more on this property, but for someone like me young/had a bankruptcy/and almost no credit, this was a good choice to build my credit (at 300 a month it was good price to get credit to build for a mortgage loan for the future), i am also looking at it as installments to my vacation, and because they were willing to give me so much credit, my engagement trip to japan is for sure upgraded and well worth it. as well as no more worries for the honey moon,  the bonus point basically is like saving me 2-3k for plane ticket. so if i paid it off fast after my wedding, i won't loose too much.  I don't have lump sum of 8000 to get something like that one ebay right now, so i am eating the cost of not having cash or credit.



If times get rough for you down the road, you'll have no way of recouping the money you're planning to spent for your timeshare. For example, let's say that you decide in a year or two that you can't afford to pay any more. You will be stuck with a loan that cost more than what the timeshare is actually  worth. Timeshare developers not only make their money from the initial sell but they also make money from the financing.

Sadly we regularly get folks coming to TUG looking for a way out of their timesharing. Take a look at these old TUG threads....

"Help...can't pay my timeshares anymore...what to do?"  (link)
"What happens if I stop paying my maintenance dues?"  (link)
"What happens if I don't pay MF ever again?" (link)
"What happens if you just STOP paying maint fees?" (link)
"Are you are like me, own a week not 'worth $1" (link)

JMHO...I strongly suggest that you seriously rethink your plan. Save your money and live within your means. Timesharing/Vacationing is a luxury item. 

Just a suggestion to avoid getting back in debt.....cutback/eliminate as many luxury items as possible (vacations, dining out, gadgets, etc) until you get back on your feet financially. Just place Hawaii and Japan on your future wedding anniversary wish list and go when you can financially afford it. 
If you want to do something special for your engagement, you can take a long weekend trip locally (ideally something you can drive to) eliminating airfare and car rental cost. Hawaii is one of my favorite destinations but it's also a very expensive destination. You might want to also consider something less expensive for your honeymoon depending on what you both like to do (i.e. Southern California, Colorado, New York City, Orlando, Las Vegas, Cancun, etc). 

Good Luck and Congratulations on your engagement


----------



## namuh (Sep 29, 2009)

I would say rescind also. I'm new to timesharing, signed a contract when I went to a presentation, but then rescinded the next day after doing the math and checking on what resales go for.   If you put that $300 a month into a seperate account you'll have enough for a honeymoon trip and then some.

You will always be able to get the same or better deal if you want to buy a timeshare later from the developer, especially in these times.  Look how quickly they want to throw another 10,000 points to you.  Give yourself some time to look at what you can get.  I myself will probably buy into the Hilton system after checking around, but at resale prices, which in my case and at today's low prices is just about 1/4 of what the contract was for.  You only get the chance to get out of the contract for a few days, don't make the mistake of not doing it now.

In the meantime, you can get to Hawaii for less than you think.  Check out  http://www.travelzoo.com/ for package deals, and skyauction for accomodations.  

Good luck and best wishes


----------



## Zac495 (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh my gosh - I don't think we'll be able to convince you - but rescind. You do not want to build credit this way.


----------



## JonathanIT (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, you have heard a lot of opinions so I will not lecture you further on your purchase.  You are entitled to make your own decisions.  I hope you enjoy your HGVC membership, I know I have!


mugennosora said:


> for the conrad question
> I am not HHonors elite though, they are just giving me silver, is that still qualify for the special?


As an HGVC member, you _are_ HHonors Elite.  Elite Silver to be exact.  As I already mentioned, any Silver, Gold or Diamond Elite level member in HHonors can use the VIP Rewards redemption.  Go to HHonors.com and look at the info on membership levels.  This reward redemption is really the best benefit of being a Silver Elite member IMHO.


> and when i book it do you think they'd give me upgrade when i book it through the phone? like if i told them it was for engagement or honeymoon trip.  just wondering because i heard sometimes it works with airlines...


As I also mentioned, Silver members are not entitled to upgrades so, no, they will not upgrade you when "booked through the phone."  Properties in Japan are fairly meticulous about following rules, so don't expect much more than is required by the T&C.  But also, it can't hurt to ask.  If it is a special occasion contact the property and ask nicely; you never know what they might do for you.  You have nothing to lose and everything to gain. 


> when you stay in the conrad standard king it's high up or 10 below?


I have not stayed at this property so I cannot comment on the location of a standard king room.


----------



## mugennosora (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the reply, I spoken to my family about buying from ebay or even resale, all of them said to stick with it (looks like one of them might just pay it off as a wedding gift to me).  I am not in any sort of fiancial trouble, bankruptcy was because doing business with the wrong partner.  I know this loan will be reported to experian, and eventually make it to FICO as it comes with a deed.  300 a month do add up but for me it sounds like a saving up for my trip thing when i had to pay it into a monthly.  and this immidiate purchase wasn't done without a thought, with this done correctly i am making a 10k (which i had problem coming up with that much cash right away) trip to a 5k (completely covered by it), I do travel to japan alot, knowing that japanese yen is strong, for the next few years, it just may save me some bucks. 

So now that rescind is out of the question, what's the best way to enjoy my points, knowing that i will probably never book my home resort?


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 1, 2009)

mugennosora said:


> So now that rescind is out of the question, what's the best way to enjoy my points, knowing that i will probably never book my home resort?



The "best" way is to use your points for their intended purpose... to book stays at HGVC resorts.
Shortly after closing you will receive welcome kits from HGVC and H-Honors, with members guides that will explain everything in fine detail. Once you have your member ID number, you'll want to go to the HGVC-members website and set up online access. Doing business thru the website is the most efficient and cost-effective way of booking stays, moving your points from year to year (if desired), and paying MF's.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 1, 2009)

mugennosora said:


> So now that rescind is out of the question, what's the best way to enjoy my points, knowing that i will probably never book my home resort?



Learn as much as you can about HGVC and HHonors. 
You can start by looking at the threads at the top of the HGVC forum titled "STICKY".


----------



## RLG (Oct 1, 2009)

mugennosora said:


> for someone like me young/had a bankruptcy/and almost no credit



I predict another bankruptcy in your future if this discussion is any indication of the brilliant way you make financial decisions.

[_And I predict you will lose your posting privileges here if you ever post another such personal attack.  This was completely uncalled for and is not a civil way to treat a new user that came here looking for help.

My apologies to mugennosora, on behalf of the BBS.  This is not the way we wish our visitors to be treated._ - Makai Guy, BBS Administrator]


----------



## mugennosora (Oct 1, 2009)

RLG said:


> I predict another bankruptcy in your future if this discussion is any indication of the brilliant way you make financial decisions.
> 
> [_And I predict you will lose your posting privileges here if you ever post another such personal attack.  This was completely uncalled for and is not a civil way to treat a new user that came here looking for help.
> 
> My apologies to mugennosora, on behalf of the BBS.  This is not the way we wish our visitors to be treated._ - Makai Guy, BBS Administrator]



Thanks everyone for the feedback
I understand this isn't the best way to purchase as it's more expensive, but really, We don't go out to buy refurbished tv or ebay used item all day just because it was cheaper, in the end It feels good to purchase something at full price (not saying saving money don't feel better, if i get a better deal it does feel better, but with my corrent fiancial situation and knowing it has a chances that somene will pay it off, it's a good strategy).  It's what i can afford right now, and for now i plan to enjoy it.  Maybe it's going to cost me in the long run, but 20k isn't going to get me bankrupt.  at 20k and saving 5k on this trip i am only really paying for 15k (vs 8000 to 9000), they also bought back the VIP program, which doubled the down payment so i am really paying like 12k and if one of my family member does pay it off for wedding present, it'd be free.   so i thought it through, in the end it's not that bad of a deal, it's just not the best deal.


----------



## jungle21 (Oct 2, 2009)

mugennosora said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback
> I understand this isn't the best way to purchase as it's more expensive, but really, We don't go out to buy refurbished tv or ebay used item all day just because it was cheaper, in the end It feels good to purchase something at full price



I think you are somewhat missing the point here, you ARE buying a USED timeshare even if you pay the over bloated full price from the developer.  It was used several times before you, and it will be used several times after you. Every single TS you buy is used so yes, you should buy it at the lowest cost possible.  To me your justification is no different than saying......"Well I could really never afford that $150K Ferrari but, I could afford to make $1,800 monthly payments on it for the next 25 yrs".

Personally I agree with RLG's previous post but, for fear of the oversensitive BBS Admin gods I'll keep it at that.  However, am I the only one on this BBS that is wondering if the original post was legit or was it merely a fabricated muse created just to stir this group up?


----------



## JonathanIT (Oct 2, 2009)

dbroz21 said:


> However, am I the only one on this BBS that is wondering if the original post was legit or was it merely a fabricated muse created just to stir this group up?


I don't get that impression at all.  The OP has been responsive and honest (at least that's the feeling I get) and has taken all the criticism in this thread without the getting personal and overly defensive.

It is everyone else who seems to be going bonkers in this thread... and I think it's because the OP has seen all the "rescind now!" advice and simply said: No thanks, I'll stick with buying from the developer.  *GASP*!!

It's like some people around here simply can't accept the fact that others would actually _choose_ to buy from the developer, even with information given about the resale market.  Well, you know what? It's their decision, get over it.  There is no need to resort to insults because your advice was not heeded.

I can relate to the OP's situation a lot.  I too bought direct from HGVC, and yes, I overpaid, and you know what? I have said it before and I'll say it again: I have no regrets.  I enjoy my membership and I enjoy my Elite status (yes, gold room keys and all lol).

My grandfather was a self made business man and a successful one (he had retail supermarkets in SoCal).  He used to buy a new Cadillac every two years (my favorite was a baby blue '73 Eldorado  ).  He would walk into the Cadillac dealer and pick out a car, and pay exactly what was on the sticker price (plus tax/lic/etc).  He never haggled, and he never bought used. He hated the thought of spending the day with a car salesman arguing about the price.  He simply wanted to be told how much to write the check for and leave with a new car.  He knew he could have saved money, and that others probably got the same car for less, but he simply wanted to do it his way, clean and simple, and no hassles.  And he could afford it.  And he also enjoyed being treated like royalty whenever he went car shopping!

There are a lot of people that think like my grandfather out there (and I dare anyone to challenge his business sense; he built the core of his business during the depression).  And thank goodness there is; it's what keeps HGVC in business and allows them to expand and build new resorts that we can all enjoy!


----------



## mugennosora (Oct 2, 2009)

dbroz21 said:


> I think you are somewhat missing the point here, you ARE buying a USED timeshare even if you pay the over bloated full price from the developer.  It was used several times before you, and it will be used several times after you. Every single TS you buy is used so yes, you should buy it at the lowest cost possible.  To me your justification is no different than saying......"Well I could really never afford that $150K Ferrari but, I could afford to make $1,800 monthly payments on it for the next 25 yrs".
> 
> Personally I agree with RLG's previous post but, for fear of the oversensitive BBS Admin gods I'll keep it at that.  However, am I the only one on this BBS that is wondering if the original post was legit or was it merely a fabricated muse created just to stir this group up?




First of all
Thank everyone for their feedback and I understand everyone here is helping and hoping i would me the better decision and save some money. I just want everyone to know I greatly appreciate you guys helping even though we never meet.  it feels great to know in this forum people do care about each other.

back to answering to the last reply
well it is true that it's easier to pull out 1800 monthly than 150k solid (i would like to see anyone tell me it's not so). that's why we have credit system right?  and yes if i could toss 1800 bucks around every month and find a brand new Ferrari at 150k, I would totally absoultely buy it! as far as I know 1800 buck a month is only enough to lease a Base R8.

I'd like to go back to that people are judgemental about how my finacial situation is.  I am in no way in trouble with my finance.  If i don't have a huge wedding coming up i would be able to get the timeshare straight (wedding expense including the dress is roughly 100k and it's being paid cash).  my bankruptcy has been discharged and since then my credit has gone up to 660s in under 1 year. I claim bankruptcy because my business partner gone missing with the money, so bunch loan and credit card needed to be paid, it was a large amount and I wasn't going live a sucky life by trying to pay for it. (People would say then get the cops and stuff on the dude...well the partner is my Father! so i can't possibily get him for it, it's complicated)

so I am young (20s), had a bankruptcy and thus no credit.  but just because I had one doesn't mean i am going to put myself in financial trouble with marely few 2-3 thousand dollar difference. I do have good job and it pays, and I earn loyalty on other business too, So please don't say you think i might going into financial trouble again with marely 2-3k.  i think most of us in this forum if not all makes that in a month or less. 

Instead I was hoping to get some of yours expertise in being a owner, how to spend those point wisely and use it for more than it's worth. at this point hopefully worth more than $980(yearly fee)

another question came up because i saw a post about DVC. and I checked RCI website.  Disneys grand floridian resort is not part of RCI?

to wrap it up, Thanks for all the reply. goods and bads I appreaciate them all.


----------



## mugennosora (Oct 2, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> I don't get that impression at all.  The OP has been responsive and honest (at least that's the feeling I get) and has taken all the criticism in this thread without the getting personal and overly defensive.
> 
> It is everyone else who seems to be going bonkers in this thread... and I think it's because the OP has seen all the "rescind now!" advice and simply said: No thanks, I'll stick with buying from the developer.  *GASP*!!
> 
> ...



Thank you for understand my point of view.  and I like to mention that '73 Eldorado would for sure turn some heads on the road.  it's does feel good buy it out from HGVC, i gone through the presentation, they did their part in kissing ass and stuff. so i have no regret in paying slightly extra.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 2, 2009)

mugennosora said:


> ... It's does feel good buy it out from HGVC, i gone through the presentation, they did their part in kissing ass and stuff. so i have no regret in paying slightly extra.



Hey, whatever floats your boat, dude.
Actually, it sounds to me like you've got a pretty good handle on the situation and on the HGVC system.  Its a great system. So, I say let's move on. But do stick around, ask more questions or contribute, as you like.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 2, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> I don't get that impression at all.  The OP has been responsive and honest (at least that's the feeling I get) and has taken all the criticism in this thread without the getting personal and overly defensive.
> 
> It is everyone else who seems to be going bonkers in this thread... and I think it's because the OP has seen all the "rescind now!" advice and simply said: No thanks, I'll stick with buying from the developer.  *GASP*!!
> 
> ...



I purchased all my units with HGVC directly from HGVC.  I had been unaware of how the TS resale market worked.  However, Hilton has been completely honest in every way and I have had a good time traveling around the world as a direct consequence of my relationship with HGVC.  In the event I wish to purchase more units I will most likely seek the services of Seth Nock or Judy Koslowski.    Those who do purchase resale pay the same MFs that I do and therefore I think HGVC is doing the right thing by treating their points the same way as they treat my points (with the exception of Elite Plus). However, HGVC does not build new resorts so that someone will purchase resale on ebay.


----------

